# Hey from Alaska



## Kodiakgirl2006 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say whats up from the biggest state in the US! LOL and the only one that allows 4oz per person in the state!!! feel free to come to Alaska, i got plenty of room for your 4oz too!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Kodiakgirl2006 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, i'm loven the site so far!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Site....
Lots of good info here...

Emerald Island, eh?!?!
Beautiful place...

I'm on the Bearing Sea Coast...

Catch you later...

Gypsy...


----------



## bl33b (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome and have fun


----------



## cali-high (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!!

whats up wit da matenusca thunder fuck brro that shit is bomb


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kodiakgirl2006 said:


> Just wanted to say whats up from the biggest state in the US! LOL and the only one that allows 4oz per person in the state!!! feel free to come to Alaska, i got plenty of room for your 4oz too!


welcome .................................. I wish I could go there .. maybe one day


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome.

Ditto on the Matanuska Thunderfuck. I had a buddy claim to have some of that ish once. It blew me right away, now shit. But I have no idea if it was the real deal...

What can you tell us in the lower 48 about MTF? And have you ever sold/bought/shared a bag of weed with Sarah Palin? There's no way I can vote for her if she's fucked up smoking weed like ol Billy Clinton...i'd just like to get the scoop from an insider.

On the weed, I mean.


----------



## data (Sep 16, 2008)

dont they pay you to live in alaska


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 16, 2008)

data said:


> dont they pay you to live in alaska


I heard something about that. Like the oil companies pay every resident for drilling in their state. I bet the cost of living is higher up there though.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alaska residents cash in on annual dividend*

*Every resident to get $3,269 in state oil royalties, energy rebate*

*Alaska residents cash in on dividend - Life - MSNBC.com*


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh they'd have to pay me more than that to live in AK. What's the m/f ratio there? Nope. Car engine heaters? Whew...that's just too much.

I mean, it _sounds_ good...but like most things all adventurey like that, it's really just better in theory.

Maybe I'm just a hater cause I'm from the #2 biggest state. And even if you cut it in two, it would only make TX #3. 

And what the eff do I know...but wouldn't $3600 be an appropriate figure to budget for heating a drafty cabin for a year?

sheeit...3600. i mean it's cool if you're already there, but i don't know if it could tempt an old tejano...

course, you throw in a few hundred acres of that prime matanuska valley, we may have a different deal going....


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Can you see Russia from where you live in Alaska?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 17, 2008)

I am surprised no one asked about the igloos.... LOL....




data said:


> dont they pay you to live in alaska


No, they pay you BECAUSE you live in AK, and only after you are a resident for more than one year... 




ZeroTransFat said:


> *Alaska residents cash in on annual dividend*
> 
> *Every resident to get $3,269 in state oil royalties, energy rebate*
> 
> *Alaska residents cash in on dividend - Life - MSNBC.com*


Yeah... the Permanent Dividend Fund (PFD) ... It varies in amount... I have seen it as low as $800... and yes some people do qualify for energy assistance, especially in the Bush (parts of AK that are not accessible by road), I have seen diesel being sold for $12 a gallon in the Bush....
Try heating your drafty cabin when it is 50 below zero outside... FOR 3 WEEKS STRAIGHT.... now make winter last 9 months and summers be around 50F/10C and very few jobs... Yeah, some people need that assistance....



ZeroTransFat said:


> I heard something about that. Like the oil companies pay every resident for drilling in their state. I bet the cost of living is higher up there though.


The cost of living is absurd in some places...
Anchorage is not bad... Big City... proportional male to female ratios... every convenience available for a small fee

But when you go past the last road... across the lost hills... things change... and $800, $1600 or even $3600 helps, butt it really isn't shit inthe grand scheme of things...

Most Alaskans end up buying gifts with their money... though some do use it to pay bills...

Oh, and it's not free money.... the oil companies are making a KILLING... LITERALLY.... 



KingJMS said:


> Oh they'd have to pay me more than that to live in AK. What's the m/f ratio there? Nope. Car engine heaters? Whew...that's just too much.
> 
> I mean, it _sounds_ good...but like most things all adventurey like that, it's really just better in theory.
> 
> ...


It's definitely not for everyone...

I ENJOY waking up at camp on those crisp -40 mornings... nothing moving... there is something very "ZEN" about the Arctic...

Been here 7 years and will leave when Arthritis says I have to... (too many broken bones over the years)...





bradlyallen2 said:


> Can you see Russia from where you live in Alaska?


You can only see Western Siberia from The Seward Peninsula on a very clear day... kinda like you can see Cuba from Key West... 

Or if you fly out to Little Diamede... from there you can see Big Diamede and the continent....

Alaska is the Great Land... not better than other places, just very unique in it's geagraphy and wilderness...

From where I live, you can choose a direction on the map and you may not hit civilization AT ALL before you find the sea... People are the minority...

I hope this helps...


Gypsy...


----------



## Kodiakgirl2006 (Sep 17, 2008)

gypsy, i'm stoked about how much you know about alaska!!! THIS year we got a huge PFD+heating supliment but they also raised the cost of natural gas 22%. Lucky me, i live on an island that uses fuel and not natural gas, but alot of people on the mainland (anchorage, wasilla, palmer, and fairbanks) all use natural gas! 

as far as m/f ratio, it really depends on where you live. Alaska has 4 main military stations, and those are where the ratio of males to females explodes. 2 in Anchorage, 1 in Fairbanks and the Largest coast guard base in north america is in my town of Kodiak. Then if you go deep into the bush its mainly males cause its quite a hard life. 

ok, all MTF that i have ever hurd of comes from the hands of old hippies. SO unless you get it DIRECTLY from an old alakan hippy, then you didn't get the real thing. I know quite a few hippies that have chest freezers full of weed dateing back to the 1960's. And then, and only then can you get true MTF, if you want any kinda cross of it... you can't find any cross past 1987. 

i think i got all those questions answered... anymore, let me know


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a couple of buddies from AK. They tell crazy ass stories that I'm sure fail to penetrate the awesomeness of that big ass wilderness.

One of the homies is a black dude who moved there from detroit when he was 13 in the early 70's. His perceptions and experiences of AK are some of the most poignant and hillarious that I've ever heard about _anyplace_.

Of course, he moved to the lower 48 as soon as he could grow two hairs on his chin...

He had a crazy 'good luck' charm he'd whip out when it would be appropriately hillarious... Why don't you tell these fine folk about the many wonderful properties of the oosik that we just don't _get_ in the lower 48.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2008)

Kodiakgirl2006 said:


> gypsy, i'm stoked about how much you know about alaska!!!


Well, Thank You...



Kodiakgirl2006 said:


> SO unless you get it DIRECTLY from an old alakan hippy, then you didn't get the real thing.


*So True...*



KingJMS said:


> Why don't you tell these fine folk about the many wonderful properties of the oosik that we just don't _get_ in the lower 48.


Haha...!!! Good one... I had a poem a while back...

Anyway, I will let the Lady of the room explain that one...lol...

I have a memory of watching a girl tugging on a stinky, bloated, dead walrus... only pausing to ... never seen a girl want a penis that bad... lol....


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to RIU kodiakgirl! I just moved up here from the deep south so I'm completely naked up here in terms of knowing wtf I'm doing, especially when the snow hits... watch out for me for sure!


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome! Alaska is too cold for me and there is no place to surf, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Welcome! Alaska ... is no place to surf, thanks...


Oh Yeah...

Check this out bro...!!!

surfing t-shirts from icy waves surf shop in Yakutat Alaska

*scottdickerson.com/blog/surfing-yakutat-alaska/

Wadda ya say now???? oh and we got dry suits too....

Hahhahahalol...

I'm just kidding bro, I know the cold is not for everyone... just as the heat isn't either... hahaha/....

Gypsy...
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 18, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh Yeah...
> 
> Check this out bro...!!!
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!! Those waves are not the biggest but still pretty cool, my friends do like to call me "happy feet"


----------



## NautiK (Sep 19, 2008)

From what ive heard about mtf with me living in the matanuska valley is its been strained about. Not saying what she said about guys having pot in their freezer for damn near 50 years isnt completely true bt ive never seen or heard of such a thing. most of my pot would be gone that i grew 50 years ago...

even though im only 23.

And even if you did get matanuska thunder fuck from back in the day, studies show that its no where near as potent as the chronic today..so in theory, youd be smoking decent weed but you could get better. Last but not least 90% of the time, anybody ive encountered in the lower 48 calls any weed from alaska northern thunder fuck cause its what it does...fucks ju up  alaska chrondo ftw.


Hows the weather in kodiak babe? I was just there huntin and it wasnt too bad. and welcome to RIU


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

i love it here in ak wooo


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 19, 2008)

NautiK said:


> pot in their freezer for damn near 50 years isnt completely true bt ive never seen or heard of such a thing. most of my pot would be gone that i grew 50 years ago...


She's talking about mother plants, not cured bud, hehe. Just wait... I'll have a 50 year old mother plant one of these days, pass it on to my kid when he/she's old enough, haha! I've heard from friends up here about 4th and 5th generation growers... so I have no doubt there is at least a 25-30 year old mother plant hanging about in quite a few places around here.


----------



## NautiK (Sep 19, 2008)

why would you put a mother plant in the freezer?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2008)

Kodiakgirl2006 said:


> I know quite a few hippies that have chest freezers full of weed dateing back to the 1960's.


So... do you mean a running freezer full of cured bud, frozen in time...???

or... do you mean that someone's chest freezer broke and they have been using it as a veg room for a 50 year old mother...?lol


----------



## allout (Sep 21, 2008)

I used to live in ak..its good for tha weed


----------



## weedyoo (Sep 21, 2008)

hah thats so cool how many music fests do you get up their. 
w


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 21, 2008)

lots during summer sometimes theres guys in townsquare doing polka music its so bad ass


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2008)

Mistaphuck... you in Los Anchorage...???


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 21, 2008)

yup i do live in anchorage


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool, I live out west, but have been stuck in a hotel room since I got hurt in Feb...


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU.
grow that shit


----------



## GregNak (Oct 2, 2008)

Anchorage represent....Born and raised


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 2, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Kodiakgirl2006 said:


> Just wanted to say whats up from the biggest state in the US! LOL and the only one that allows 4oz per person in the state!!! feel free to come to Alaska, i got plenty of room for your 4oz too!


Pot is legal in Alaska? I didn't know that.

awesome 

I'm about 2460 miles South East of ya
Hi from Calgary, Canada and welcome to RUI. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Pazzo (Oct 17, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Pots not legal it's just decriminalized a bit. Technically the law only applies to weed inside your home, but i've had friends get pulled over and had the cop just make them toss their weed, and break there pipe tho. 

I love it up here, but I don't like hot weather that much so that could be a good factor. Lived in Florida and NC for much of my youth and think that just wore me out. 

On a different topic any one up here interested in clone swappin? Would be cool to get some new strains without having to order 'em.


----------



## dezmezan (Jan 18, 2009)

What part of Alaska you guys from?


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 18, 2009)

dezmezan said:


> What part of Alaska you guys from?


Anchorage here..


----------



## dezmezan (Jan 18, 2009)

Pazzo said:


> Anchorage here..


Anchorage here also =)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2009)

Kodiak, where it is currently raining much to the astonishment of the "do you live in an igloo" clan.


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 18, 2009)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kodiak, where it is currently raining much to the astonishment of the "do you live in an igloo" clan.


Yeah, but it was like -15 for 2 weeks here before it all of a sudden started raining..


----------



## potroast (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Alaskans, I lived on Adak in 72. I still remember walking outside at midnight to smoke a joint, and the sun was still up.

(which of course is a rarity on Adak!)


----------

